# Hey guys! Just drew a Manti late season tag



## MTHuntin'Fool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey everyone, brand new on the forum. It seems like there is a lot of great information and helpful people on here! I am a 22 year old hunting fool living up in Montana. I have been hunting elk for 8 or 9 (mainly in Utah, have only been in Montana a few years) but have yet to get one on the ground. I was fortunate enough to draw a late season Manti tag this year and I am PUMPED. I figured this might not be a bad place to start looking for a little information! If any of you guys have any tips or tricks in regards to hunting that area, they would be greatly appreciated! I am pretty big into archery hunting so I will probably have both a rifle and a bow on this hunt. November can't come fast enough. Hunt hard!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Congrats on the tag! The area is huge to hunt and there are plenty of elk. The late hunt really depends on the weather. If it snows early the elk will move toward the wintering grounds. Elk can be found in about every canyon, just look for water. I live on the east side in Emery county and know this side well. I would hit Mill Fork canyon if I was you. Rugged area but holds some big bulls all year long.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

*Before or After the snow flies*

It is a huge unit and it really will depend a lot on weather conditions........... If there is a good snow up high (like was said) they move down and you will find a lot in the Cedar's and transition areas (Up most of the canyon where the Cedar trees and Oak brush go up to Quakies and Pines). There is a lot of Public land AND a lot of Private land, just make sure of where you are.


----------



## MTHuntin'Fool (Jun 4, 2013)

That time of year I think the weather could go either way. I have access to both horses and atv's and am not afraid to hike in deep to find the bulls. I have one of GPS chips that show where public vs private is but I will be getting some paper topo maps as well. Luckily I have a little bit of time to plan. Thank you guys for the insight! Anyone else draw tags this year?


----------



## fish_wisper (Jan 7, 2011)

I had the Manti late tag last year! Opening weekend was a blizzard. I took this bull down in the foothills near town. Im not sure if they were pushed down that low because of the weather or not as it had not snowed at all until the night before the opener. My guess is they had already been hanging out down low for a little while. He was with about 30 cows, another 6 point and a few spikes. I was told that the big bulls would not be with the cows during that time of year but I think there was a little post rut action still going on. I am super happy with my bull and couldn't have had a better experience on my hunt. Good luck to you on yours!!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

As far as bulls not being with cows at that time of year....sort of in my experience. I love this unit in november(i'm a muzzy spike junkie, so the week before your hunt). I have whistled in big bulls from large herds of cows every year. But I have also found some nice solitary bulls and a few bachelor herds. BUT I always get lots of bugling action--even in November. If you are looking to have a wicked awesome hunt and are willing to hike like a mountain goat, shoot me a pm.


----------



## rutnbuck (Jun 10, 2013)

*Sorry Buddy*

I guess you haven't got your recall letter yet. I guess they recalled all the late season tags. And they will have to redraw. Seems to be a problem everyone who put in drew a tag. Maybe they will draw you on the second draw. LOL did that get your blood going. LOL just messing with ya Garrett!! Congrats man 
Rutnbuck 
Kelly


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

rutnbuck said:


> I guess you haven't got your recall letter yet. I guess they recalled all the late season tags. And they will have to redraw. Seems to be a problem everyone who put in drew a tag. Maybe they will draw you on the second draw. LOL did that get your blood going. LOL just messing with ya Garrett!! Congrats man
> Rutnbuck
> Kelly


That is just MEAN, but yet funny at the same time!

Best of luck on your hunt, and make sure to share pictures and the story!


----------



## MTHuntin'Fool (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies guys! Haha my heart may have stopped beating for just a quick second there, good one Kelly. Sorry for the delayed response I work at an archery shop and business is beginning to pick up! I am itching for hunting season this year, I am going to need a bigger wallet to pack around all the tags I am carrying haha.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats! Being a LE hunt I think you will find several past tag holders to be good help! If I were you, I would search the forum for Manti Late and send a private message to those members and I think you can get some more specific info that way where they don't feel like they are broadcasting it to the whole world. Best of luck!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

You'll have a good time on that hunt. I wouldn't make a scouting trip - just show up 4 or 5 days early for the hunt and find the elk. The winter grounds aren't far from the summer grounds in most of the unit so the elk can make the trip in a couple of hours. Even if there isn't a lot of snow you'll still find some elk low, but they will be high as well. 

Get away from the roads and into the difficult to reach areas and I think you'll find undisturbed bulls. If it were me I'd shoot anything over 350 first day - expect to find a number of the broken bulls as well.


----------



## MTHuntin'Fool (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone hearing any news on the Manti unit? Haven't been on here in awhile been chasing bulls up in MT


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

As of last weekend there was about 7-10" of snow on top of Ephraim/Manti, it is supposed to snow again mon-tues. We have hunted this 3 times the last 10 years, and I grew up hunting it. Depending on the year the bulls will start to bachelor up, and seperate themselves. If you find the large herds of cows, chances are the better bulls won't be with them, there may be some satelite bulls still around for late rut. The mud down there has zero rock so hope for it to be really cold and stay frozen, otherwise you will fight like hell just to get around. I know of some easy to reach spots that are always worth a look(can do them in an evening) if you want to shoot me a message. Weather is THE determining factor on this hunt, and whether the bulls winter on the west or east side of skyline is generally determined by it. We had a small blizzard on the muzz deer hunt that changed things, and last weekend on the rifle hunt the spots that usually hold elk in our area, were empty, again weather, weather, weather. I love this unit, good luck!


----------



## MTHuntin'Fool (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey everyone, Manti hunt just got over. I was able to harvest a mature 6 point. Couldn't have done it without some of the tips and advice I received on this forum. I feel very fortunate to have taken this bull. It worked out perfect and had my family by my side. Couple more weeks in the Montana season still left and I have some unfilled tags to punch. Thanks again for all the help. Hunt hard!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats on a great bull!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------

